
Why most IT companies do not need marketing teams – Rockin' Robin - m1try
http://www.rockinrobin.co/blog-eng/startup-marketing
======
alexlash
Well, outsourcing can be good way for saving money for startups, don't think
large companies will share a lot of data with such external consultants, who
knows though

